
Project Fermat: A Problem About Periodic Functions - mathblocks
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/projectfermat/WNOVWmCj-gg/lz3ZyyjNFAAJ
======
foo101
How can we show that real numbers form a vector space over rational numbers? I
mean a real number like 2 is just a real number. How is it also possibly a
vector? Where is the origin and where does this vector point to?

~~~
secura
Why do you say that a real number is possibly a vector? A vector is made of
real numbers, isn't it? Why would they be the same thing?

